# nick cofphee's driving skills



## Livingpastense (Oct 15, 2009)

So rash posted dudefest pics you should look at the one of NC driving joes car into a concrete pit freakin hilarious. I wanna hear car stories to top that one.


----------



## Rash L (Oct 15, 2009)

for quick reference...


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Oct 15, 2009)

lol. How many people did it take to push it up enough for the tire to get traction and get out?


----------



## hartage (Oct 15, 2009)

WindWalker1970 said:


> lol. How many people did it take to push it up enough for the tire to get traction and get out?



None, it was pulled out by a van. Besides it's a front drive.


----------



## stove (Oct 15, 2009)

haha that's fucking hilarious. Please tell me that booze/narcotics/road head were involved?


----------



## Rash L (Oct 15, 2009)

stove said:


> haha that's fucking hilarious. Please tell me that booze/narcotics/road head were involved?



minor amount of booze, and I was in the car when the incident happened; no oral sex was being given (Unless there was something going on in the front seat between NickCofphee and PrityMic that I couldnt see...?)


----------



## mylon (Oct 15, 2009)

rash l said:


> for quick reference...




hahahahahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## Livingpastense (Oct 15, 2009)

ArrowInOre said:


> Ya know what, when I first heard about this, AND knowing 'Nick' personally, I was both bursting with laughter and very curious...But the curiousity subsuded and became more of a 'Well, duh, it's NickCofphee, are you kidding me". But to see the pic, priceless....That should be his new avatar, lol...



hahaha Ya ive also known NC/max for years and ya duh its max hahaha. i dunno its funny as hell though i fuckin love the guy.


----------



## Rash L (Oct 15, 2009)

I really was just waiting for something like this to eventually happen the entire time... glad the car didnt get that fucked up


----------



## NickCofphee (Oct 15, 2009)

There was no godamned sign posted! I drove real carefully, checking my mirrors the whole time while reversing down a sand hill and then BAM! the car felt funny....

I had 3 beers over the past 2 hours or so for the record.


----------



## Livingpastense (Oct 15, 2009)

ya im really glad the car wasnt fucked


----------



## hartage (Oct 15, 2009)

NickCofphee said:


> There was no godamned sign posted! I drove real carefully, checking my mirrors the whole time while reversing down a sand hill and then BAM! the car felt funny....
> 
> I had 3 beers over the past 2 hours or so for the record.



No ding against you but your driving skills need more practice. Fault at least in my eyes lies with the person that handed you the keys without first accurately assessing your driving experience and skill. 

I saw the whole thing as I was looking right at you wondering why you were in the driver's seat. I would have shouted at you to stop but it would have been pointless. You were too far to hear me, windows rolled up and you were not looking at me to see me waving my arms.

As what you should have done.... Well what every one else did, make sure you know where all the hazards are all the time. If I can't see a hazard I stop the car and walk around.

We all make mistakes like this early in our driving years. Maybe you should be glad there was no real heavy damage and nobody got hurt. My fuck-up a long time ago I almost wrapped a car around a tree. (stopped just short of the tree) There is a little rich kid right now sitting in jail. His fuck up killed a friend of his and injured seriously two others. The worst you'll get is some ribbing from friends then everyone forgets it even happened.


----------



## NickCofphee (Oct 15, 2009)

hartage said:


> We all make mistakes like this early in our driving years.



I've been driving for 6 years! Maybe driving's just not for me.


----------



## hartage (Oct 15, 2009)

NickCofphee said:


> I've been driving for 6 years! Maybe driving's just not for me.



Eh, shit happens. But at least now you've likely formed the proper synaptic pathways in your brain that will guarantee you'll never ever do this again.  You've also put this issue in front of a lot of people's minds. You might have prevented others from doing the same thing.

Hey, your cooking at dudefest was pretty kick ass.


----------



## Livingpastense (Oct 15, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## JoeGerminate (Oct 15, 2009)

hartage said:


> Fault at least in my eyes lies with the person that handed you the keys without first accurately assessing your driving experience and skill.



as the person who gave max the keys... I feel i must justify my actions. I gave him the keys so I wouldnt have access to my car while I was trippin' on mushrooms. on a related note seeing your car teetering on the brink of certain doom while trippin' on mushrooms... not fun!

P.S. fuck homeland security! they stopped us on our way back to LA and did a thorough search of my car (but they didn't find shit). While we were there multiple trains stopped (one each direction), this is the isolated security checkpoint along the sunset route most of you are prolly familiar with. they only search westbound trains (according to their own words), their actions coincided with this statement.


----------



## hartage (Oct 15, 2009)

JoeGerminate said:


> as the person who gave max the keys... I feel i must justify my actions. I gave him the keys so I wouldnt have access to my car while I was trippin' on mushrooms.



Well shit, in light of that you did make the better choice.  Sometimes shit just happens. Good thing your car is ok and nobody was hurt.

Oh yeah, I forgot. Thanks for letting me hitch in your car to town.


----------



## tumtum (Oct 20, 2009)

hahaha, that picture is awesome.


----------



## macks (Oct 21, 2009)

Haha NickC, should stick to hitch-hiking! No I feel ya though, did that with a 15 passenger van once, hilarious in retrospect.


----------



## bote (Oct 22, 2009)

damn Arrow, not to get off topic, but in my neck of eastern Canada, we had about 10 people a season die from hitting Moose when I was growing up. They have an annoying tendency of coming right through the windshield instead of over top, deadly...


----------



## Mouse (Oct 24, 2009)

you're lucky to be alive arrow!


----------

